# Probleme mit kdelibs-3.5.10

## ramrott

Hallo zusammen,

leider finde ich niemanden, der ein aehnliches Problem zu haben scheint. Und zwar gibt es einen Konflikt zwischen den 3.5.10er kdelibs und den anderen, bereits installierten, kde-Paketen auf meinem System.

```
# emerge -uDN world

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10 [3.5.9-r4]

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdeaccessibility (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdemultimedia (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdeartwork (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdetoys (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdeadmin (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdewebdev (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdeutils (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdegraphics (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdeaddons (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdegames (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kde (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdepim (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdenetwork (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdebase (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdeedu (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10)

```

Leider finde ich absolut nichts dazu. Hat jemand eine Idee?

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc8 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.1, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r1-i686-Unknown_CPU_Typ-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 21 Sep 2008 11:30:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r8

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.26

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowex X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi alsa amr amrnb amrwb avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dba dbus divx4linux dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gimp glitz gpm gstreamer gtk hal hybrid-auth iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos latex libnotify libwww mad midi mikmod mmx mmx2 mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp openssl pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt-static qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real reflection reiserfs sdl session spell spl sqlite sse ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd tetex tiff tk truetype usb v4l2 vcd vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="es1371" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Ramrott

----------

## Finswimmer

Das sind alles meta-packages. Und anscheinend verkraftet das die neue kdelibs Version nicht.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/de/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml

Tobi

----------

## toralf

3.5.10 gibt's nur noch als splitted ebuilds, jedoch nicht mehr als monolithic packages.

----------

## 69719

Einfach die Pakete, die kdelibs blockieren deinstallieren.

----------

## ramrott

 *toralf wrote:*   

> 3.5.10 gibt's nur noch als splitted ebuilds, jedoch nicht mehr als monolithic packages.

 

Yo, vielen Dank. Ich dachte, die wuerden die monolithischen erst fuer KDE 4.0 abschaffen.  :Wink:  Klappt jetzt jedenfalls alles wieder.

----------

